# [OT] Amore tra prodotti Microsoft...Attenzione: commovente!

## gatiba

Ecco la dolorosa immagine che mi si presenta ogni qualvolta accendo il computer a lavoro...

Una lacrima mi sgorga dagli occhi ogni mattina, vedendo un tale grande amore sul nascere, e il dolore di chi è stato rifiutato.

Questa è un'immagine di vita vera ragazzi, prodotti Microsoft nati con profondi handicap, ma che sprizzano vita propria da ogni bit...

Riflettete gente riflettete ...

Adesso godiamoci questo amore tutti insieme:

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/satiba/

P.S.

Davvero ogni volta che accendo il pc a lavoro l'icona di Word si sposta dalla sua posizione tra Access e Photoshop a quella vicino alla partizione Windows ! Minchia che ridere !   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  [/img][/url][/list]

----------

## paolo

Usi Win4Lin per far girare quei programmi?

Paolo

----------

## gatiba

Quelli sono programmi installati che faccio girare con Crossover Office...

Quando ho bisogno di maggior velocità (ad esempio in Flash) uso Win4Lin   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Cioe' spiega: Win4Lin e' piu' veloce di crossover office??? Interessante....

----------

## Peach

voglio il filmato della migrazione!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Cioe' spiega: Win4Lin e' piu' veloce di crossover office??? Interessante....

 

Esatto !

Sviluppando in Flash non solo Win4Lin è più veloce, ma mi dà molto meno problemi di Crossover Office. 

Un esempio:

in Photoshop , con Crossover, NON mi funziona lo strumento CLONA !

Anzi se a qualcuno di voi funziona me lo faccia sapere, perchè mi è sempre parsa strana stà cosa ...

----------

## doom.it

gatiba: mi devi spiegare come hai convinto a far installare Flahs sotto crossover.... lo so che la ver nuova in teoria lo supporta ma a me da un errore quando scompatta l'installatore, dcie che manca non so ceh diavolo di file temporaneo, e l'installer non è danneggiato l'ho prvoato su una macchina win... idem con dreamweaver fireworks etc

----------

## d3vah

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> gatiba: mi devi spiegare come hai convinto a far installare Flahs sotto crossover.... lo so che la ver nuova in teoria lo supporta ma a me da un errore quando scompatta l'installatore, dcie che manca non so ceh diavolo di file temporaneo, e l'installer non è danneggiato l'ho prvoato su una macchina win... idem con dreamweaver fireworks etc

 

La versione 2.1 di cxoffice supporta flash mx e dream mx

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riflettete gente riflettete ...
> 
> Adesso godiamoci questo amore tutti insieme:
> ...

 

Che programmino è quello in basso a destra sopra al cestino che ti da le statistike? sembra caruccio

----------

## Gandalf98

 *d3vah wrote:*   

> Che programmino è quello in basso a destra sopra al cestino che ti da le statistike? sembra caruccio

 

Superkaramba! tmon lo trovi su www.kde-look.org

----------

## gatiba

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> gatiba: mi devi spiegare come hai convinto a far installare Flahs sotto crossover.... lo so che la ver nuova in teoria lo supporta ma a me da un errore quando scompatta l'installatore, dcie che manca non so ceh diavolo di file temporaneo, e l'installer non è danneggiato l'ho prvoato su una macchina win... idem con dreamweaver fireworks etc

 

Io l'ho installato tranquillamente sotto Crossover Office 2.0 !

Prova a cambiare installer !   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

/me ignorante chiede.. cos'è win4lin? 

PS non ho ancora cercato ne nulla ma voglio avere informazioni del tipo funziona con tutto è semplice da installare etc etc purtroppo ci sonoc ose come FlashMX e Photoschop 8.0 (CS) che mi rogna nn poter sfruttare

----------

## gatiba

 *koma wrote:*   

> /me ignorante chiede.. cos'è win4lin? 
> 
> PS non ho ancora cercato ne nulla ma voglio avere informazioni del tipo funziona con tutto è semplice da installare etc etc purtroppo ci sonoc ose come FlashMX e Photoschop 8.0 (CS) che mi rogna nn poter sfruttare

 

In pratica è un emulatore sul quale puoi installare win98, win98SE o win ME.

Gira a velocità impressionante, praticamente come se windows fosse installato nativamente   :Shocked: 

A me funziona praticamente con tutti i software ...

----------

## paolo

How much is the fish?

(quanto costa 'sta roba?)

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *Quote:*   

> Win4Lin 5.0 Workstation Electronic License
> 
> $89.99

 

----------

## gatiba

 *Peach wrote:*   

> voglio il filmato della migrazione!!! 

 

Restate in linea, stanotte mi apposterò in ufficio per riprendere con la videocamera il tutto ! Questo amore và immortalato !   :Laughing: 

A domani !

----------

## cerri

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> In pratica è un emulatore sul quale puoi installare win98, win98SE o win ME.
> 
> Gira a velocità impressionante, praticamente come se windows fosse installato nativamente  
> 
> A me funziona praticamente con tutti i software ...

 

Ma richiede per forza un kernel patchato?

----------

## gatiba

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *gatiba wrote:*   In pratica è un emulatore sul quale puoi installare win98, win98SE o win ME.
> 
> Gira a velocità impressionante, praticamente come se windows fosse installato nativamente  
> 
> A me funziona praticamente con tutti i software ... 
> ...

 

Purtroppo si   :Sad: 

Meno male che Gentoo dispone di un kernel già pronto per Win4Lin!

----------

## cerri

Ma il 2.6 non lo è   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gatiba

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma il 2.6 non lo è    

 

Putroppo ancora no   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

----------

## gatiba

Come promesso ecco l'animazione completa del travaglio amoroso targato Microsoft:

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/satiba/anim.html

Fazzoletti alla mano plz !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Troppo bello!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## shev

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> Come promesso ecco l'animazione completa del travaglio amoroso targato Microsoft:
> 
> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/satiba/anim.html
> 
> Fazzoletti alla mano plz !!  

 

AH!AH!AH!AH! Fantastico!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Questa va messa sul futuro sito del gechi, senza dubbio!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> AH!AH!AH!AH! Fantastico!   
> 
> Questa va messa sul futuro sito del gechi, senza dubbio!   

 

/me é d'accordo e commosso sniff sniff !!  

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## gatiba

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AH!AH!AH!AH! Fantastico!   
> 
> Questa va messa sul futuro sito del gechi, senza dubbio!   

 

Scusa la mia ignoranza: chi è il gechi ?!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Comunque l'ho fatta a tempo di record, infatti non l'ho ottimizzata più di tanto (è ancora un pò pesantina) e ci sono vari artefatti grafici da sistemare ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Ma come????  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Guarda qua!!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78045

----------

## gatiba

Mi sto fustigando da un quarto d'ora   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Gandalf98

Bravo!!!  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gatiba

Sarebbe un onore poter mettere la mia animazione a disposizione dei Gechi   :Surprised: 

Nel frattempo la ottimizzo a belva e sistemo gli orpelli grafici !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## totila

mmm...sono ignorante:

io ho sempre usato vmware per avviare i programmi x windows.....e mi sono sempre illuso di poterli far partire con wine (il più delle volte + rimasta una speranza) non è che mi scrivete 2 righe su questi 2 programmi?

----------

## gatiba

 *totila wrote:*   

> mmm...sono ignorante:
> 
> io ho sempre usato vmware per avviare i programmi x windows.....e mi sono sempre illuso di poterli far partire con wine (il più delle volte + rimasta una speranza) non è che mi scrivete 2 righe su questi 2 programmi?

 

Allora:

sia Crossover Office sia Win4Lin sono prodotti commerciali.

www.codeweavers.com

www.netraverse.com

Il primo è un Wine modificato dalla Codeweavers che permette di far funzionare diversi applicativi "importanti" quali Office 2000 e XP, Photoshop, Flash etc ...

Il secondo è un emulatore simile a VMware ma che permette di installare solo i sistemi operativi Microsoft basati su MSDOS (win 95, win 98, win 98 SE, win ME).

A differenza di VMware però è una scheggia, figurati che lavoro tranquillamente in Flash come se fossi su Windows (anche se per progetti più massicci che richiedono velocità di calcolo nativa faccio il boot di Windows XP, succede molto raramente comunque!).

Spero di essere stato il più chiaro possibile !   :Wink: 

----------

